# bobcat sb200 snowblower



## snowmad

i have sb200 snowblower on a bobcat 773 everytime i use the blower i spend more time clearing the blower chute than clearing snow. i run at hi flow. it appears that the blower doesn't operate fast enough to clear the snow from the chute. i have a seven pin connection. i purchased the blower used and was not aware the blower should be specific to the machine. What can i do? Do think my hdy-oil is insufficient or is there something else the problem?


----------



## bbct001

The motor needs to be matched to the hydraulic flow of the machine. If the blower has a low flow motor, and your running on high flow, it will perform worse than running it with less oil, plus you'll destroy the motors. 

Take the numbers off the motors (one for the auger, 1 for the impeller), punch it into google, should tell you the GPM range. 

773 standard flow is around 16gpm, high flow about 25gpm.


----------



## Rod (NH)

Maybe these Bobcat motor ID numbers from the SB200 manual will help you identify what range of GPM your blower is set up to work best at:


----------



## leolkfrm

also spray the shoot with silicone spray


----------

